# Black Children Arrested for Crime that Doesn’t Exist



## Kanky (Oct 9, 2021)

Black girls were arrested at their elementary school for not stopping some other children from fighting. 








						Black Children Were Jailed for a Crime That Doesn’t Exist. Almost Nothing Happened to the Adults in Charge.
					

Judge Donna Scott Davenport oversees a juvenile justice system in Rutherford County, Tennessee, with a staggering history of jailing children. She said kids must face consequences, which rarely seem to apply to her or the other adults in charge.




					www.propublica.org


----------



## Transformer (Oct 10, 2021)

I bet this system becomes a model for juvenile detention in places like Texas and Arizona.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Oct 10, 2021)

I read this yesterday and I was boiling, not simmering, not heated. But systemic racism doesn't exist right?


----------



## lesedi (Oct 10, 2021)

Sigh.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Oct 10, 2021)

All these unqualified, evil white people being given everything they need to be predatory towards black (I saw the white kid too but we all now minorities are disproportionately harmed in cases like this this) folks.  Dehumanizing them as children with no true expectation that they will become well rounded adults...only a sick sense of pride they showed them who's boss on the road to a life ruined.  These sickos are elevated for literally abusing and bullying children along with their families who don't have the means to fight back fairly. I keep trying not to be hateful but I have no idea if I am still successful at that endeavor anymore.  This is disgusting and they just continue to  get away with it. These little peek-a-boo revelations are nothing compared to what continues to be allowed .  It's literally sickening.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Oct 11, 2021)

Local elections matter.
This judge was repeatedly elected and is going to run again.

Staying home during mid-terms and these kind of judicial elections result in this. Here in m Florida town, we look at the whole history of judges who have been in office and they do a great job of getting rid of judges who had questionable cases. Its one of the reasons why I don't mind living in such a political town such as mine. It might as well be WashingtonDC, FL. You get more contentious races, but at least everyone is paying attention.


----------

